# Time To Choose Your Winner Guys!!



## Stroodlepuff (21/12/13)

Ok so due to the issues with the like button ETC We were unable to fairly elect a top 5 for the Christmas competition.

So please vote in the poll guys lets choose a winner 

There is a limit to how many poll answers we are allowed so in this case if you like a specific entry by a contestant vote for all their entries collectively then comment with which one was your favorite so we can tally the results!!!

There were too many awesome entries to select finalists so good luck to all of you!!! 

Winner will be announced on Monday at 13:00


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (23/12/13)

thats all the staff willing to help me .. looks like you going to win it Riaaz .. good luck and happy vaping lol

sho i spend my whole morning getting colleagues and freinds to vote for me


----------



## Riaz (23/12/13)

Hey twisted. I was doing the same buddy


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (23/12/13)

g


Riaz said:


> Hey twisted. I was doing the same buddy


great minds think alike lol


----------



## RIEFY (23/12/13)

So who won?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> So who won?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
Riaz lol I made another post about it


----------

